# VZ auf 355, aber wie jetzt weiter?



## Xantenia (25. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin jetzt bis Skill 355 gekommen mit relativ normalem Goldaufwand, sprich ich musste keine Mats im AH kaufen, sondern nur mal billige Items zum entzaubern.
Allerdings stehe ich jetzt vor dem Problem das alle Rezepte grün sind bis auf die runenverzierte Adamantitrute und damit kann man ja wohl nicht effektiv skillen bei den Mats.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wisst ihr noch ein Rezept mit dem man ohne Urzeugs weitermachen kann und an das man gut rankommt (z.B. Ruf bis wohlwollend)? Zutaten sollten eine moderate Menge an Planaressenzen, ark. Staub und/oder Prismasplittern sein. Vielleicht fällt euch ja was ein.

Xantenia


----------



## Grivok (25. März 2008)

das problem hat man als verzauberer bei 355 immer
und wenn du bei buffed in die rezept liste guckst, siehst du, dass alle weiteren rezepte recht materialintensiv werden
einzige moeglichkeit ist rezepte farmen und kostenlos verzauberungen anbieten gegen material


----------



## Xantenia (25. März 2008)

Das hatte ich schon befürchtet, darum hört auch der Guide bei 351 auf.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich dachte halt es gibt noch einen guten Tip zum skillen, weil alle Rezepte die ich gefunden hab entweder viel zu viele Mats brauchen, oder die Rezepte droppen mit 0,1% bei irgendeinem Endboss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bleibt nur noch sie alternativ für so 500-1000G im AH zu kaufen, falls sie denn überhaupt verfügbar sind.


----------



## grempf (25. März 2008)

bis 360 ist stärke auf handschuhe eigentlich das günstigste.

von 360-375 gehts dann mit ringverzauberungen weiter


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. April 2008)

grempf schrieb:


> bis 360 ist stärke auf handschuhe eigentlich das günstigste.
> 
> von 360-375 gehts dann mit ringverzauberungen weiter



Jup genauso hab ichs auch gemacht, ist die günstisgte variante.


----------



## CharlySteven (9. April 2008)

Xantenia schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin jetzt bis Skill 355 gekommen mit relativ normalem Goldaufwand, sprich ich musste keine Mats im AH kaufen, sondern nur mal billige Items zum entzaubern.
> Allerdings stehe ich jetzt vor dem Problem das alle Rezepte grün sind bis auf die runenverzierte Adamantitrute und damit kann man ja wohl nicht effektiv skillen bei den Mats.
> ...


http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/51/berufe?prof=333

da isheste wo du das hollen kannst oder wo das dropt....^^

z.b. 40+dmg auf waffe dropt ziemlich schnell und brauchen auch viele
oder alle werte+6 auf brust^^



Grivok schrieb:


> das problem hat man als verzauberer bei 355 immer
> und wenn du bei buffed in die rezept liste guckst, siehst du, dass alle weiteren rezepte recht materialintensiv werden
> einzige moeglichkeit ist rezepte farmen und kostenlos verzauberungen anbieten gegen material


hat ich nich xD bin jetz bei 362 xD


----------



## Xantenia (10. April 2008)

Also ich bin jetzt bei 360 mit Handschuhe Stärke. Da bleibt mir momentan als günstigste Alternative nur "Hüter der Zeit" wohlwollend oder "Konsortium" respektvoll. Denn Ring - Schlagen und Ring - Zaubermacht sind noch die besten Alternativen zum weitermachen.
Danke für eure Hilfe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Xantenia


----------



## Annebacken (12. April 2008)

Mach bis 370 Zaubermacht oder Schlagen und dann Heilkraft bis 375


----------

